# New color on the R34...



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

ahh, brilliant. Looks lovely. 

You'll be cleaning a lot of drool from the paintwork.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Looks lovely that. 
Have you had a colour change?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

TABZ said:


> Looks lovely that.
> Have you had a colour change?


Yep. Was QM1 before.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Fowla said:


> ahh, brilliant. Looks lovely.
> 
> You'll be cleaning a lot of drool from the paintwork.


Would you believe it's not paint?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Looks really nice, contemplating doing something similar to my KR4 sonic silver 34 but the colour is growing on me.

Is yours MNP 2?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

TABZ said:


> Looks really nice, contemplating doing something similar to my KR4 sonic silver 34 but the colour is growing on me.
> 
> Is yours MNP 2?


It's not MNP at all. Would you believe it's not even paint. :runaway:


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Stunning. 

Been contemplating having mine wrapped in a midnight purple style colour. I'd love to spray it in MNP but at £450 a litre of paint, I think I'll pass lol. How much was the wrap if you don't mind me asking.

One thing that really worries me about wrapping is how well would 20 year old paint hold up when the wrap is being pulled off


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Personally I'm really liking the new BMW purple/violet and the Audi merlin purple colour schemes


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

truupR said:


> Stunning.
> 
> Been contemplating having mine wrapped in a midnight purple style colour. I'd love to spray it in MNP but at £450 a litre of paint, I think I'll pass lol. How much was the wrap if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> One thing that really worries me about wrapping is how well would 20 year old paint hold up when the wrap is being pulled off


I'm not located in the UK but it works out to about £1000.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

DarkChild said:


> I'm not located in the UK but it works out to about £1000.


That's a really decent price. Looks like a meticulous job from the pics and vid fair play. I almost went for a 'liquid wrap' a while back aka plastidip. The colours for that are pretty crazy now but I hate the matte finish. Hasn't quite reached the level of vinyl wrapping yet sadly. That wrap would fool most people into thinking it was paint - as seen above :chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

My first thought was that paint looks a bit flat, but I guess it being a wrap explains that!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Damn. Looks sublime in the light. Makes me want to get mine wrapped!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Does look so much better in the sunlight


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

More Pictures Here


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

looks ace chap!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

That's been wrapped!  this is making me double think a respray. Although it'll probably cost close to a respray over here in the UK


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Although it'll probably cost close to a respray over here in the UK


Not sure about that. I've never had a quote but I've seen a few places estimate less than £2k for a full wrap. A _good_ respray would probably cost close to double that.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

truupR said:


> Not sure about that. I've never had a quote but I've seen a few places estimate less than £2k for a full wrap. A _good_ respray would probably cost close to double that.


May have to scout around and see what wrapping firms are offering, less than £2k for a wrap like that ^^ would be very appealing.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, I guess it's an option if you don't want to lose the original color. I wanted to keep the original color cause these cars are appreciating right now so may not be such a bad idea to still have it. :chuckle:

What really struck me was when I stumbled across this promo clip from 3M. I was amazed how much it reminded me of Midnight Purple. Checked with many of the local wrap garages but sadly it wasn't available yet as it had just released. Fast forward a month later, I got a call saying it was in. The rest is history. 






I was actually hesitant at first but after scowering the web for sample cars that had the wrap, this M2 made me bite the bullet.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Amazing colour! Car looks great.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Amazing work man, love the new color!!!


----------



## SeanMag (Sep 13, 2017)

That looks cool. What is the color called?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

SeanMag said:


> That looks cool. What is the color called?


Deep Space.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Got the white TE37's coated in Gunmetal now... White rims are a pain to keep clean.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Much prefer that


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice indeed, same colour scheme I'm going to go for :clap:
How well do you rate the R35 brake set up? ...again I'll be doing the same soon lol.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Is that a Do-Luck front bumper ?

Liking the additional air ducts on the front corners :thumbsup:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Very nice indeed, same colour scheme I'm going to go for :clap:
> How well do you rate the R35 brake set up? ...again I'll be doing the same soon lol.


Stock brakes on the 34 are too small for the car in my opinion. Very happy with the R35 setup. Went for front AP J hook discs on Endless pads...


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Robbie 733 said:


> Is that a Do-Luck front bumper ?
> 
> Liking the additional air ducts on the front corners :thumbsup:


Top Secret front bumper, but Do-Luck fenders.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

DarkChild said:


> Top Secret front bumper, but Do-Luck fenders.


Ta very much, might include one of them on my Christmas list to Santa ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Skyline (May 3, 2016)

What a beautiful color! Is it MNP2 or MNP3?


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

This one is beautiful! For me it seems like it's MNP2 with a green touch.


----------



## brooker (Feb 9, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## Muj_GTR-R32 (Aug 16, 2016)

That colour is just beautiful


----------



## Brexfast (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks awesome, especially for a wrap. Thinking about doing a wrap on my car also.


----------



## freecer (Jun 26, 2017)

DarkChild said:


>


so freakin awesome colour! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mark_scenemedia (Jul 20, 2014)

Absolutely stunning, lovely setup - haven't seen those wings with the TS front before but looks incredible!


----------



## HUNTER76 (Jul 13, 2017)

Lovely colour 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## unXnown (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow! came out stunning!


----------



## Mr GCC (Jul 31, 2017)

That looks amazing! the job has been done so well, giving me idea's for my car now from how good this looks!


----------



## kkong6 (Feb 22, 2018)

i thought it was MP3 at first, none the less... i think it looks perfect.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Some shots from Sepang recently...


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Looks awesome and a big improvement. I can't believe it's not butter - I mean paint.


----------



## elkerimo (Jul 28, 2014)

Love the Midnight purple but as of recent there is something about white on white!!


----------



## USMCSgtSltr#1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks great! I cant believe that is a wrap!


----------

